# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  مابين ابراهومه وراجي

## احمر مكة

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*راجي استلام للكره 29 
23 مره باص خطأ او تقطع منه الكره 
5 مرات باص صحيح
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*صاحبه 

ولا بيناتهم مصلحة عمل 

ولا بطلع معاه

عاوز تقول شنو يا احمر 

فتوا لينا سريع 

انداح 
اخرج المكنون وخلينا نرتاح 

قبل ان يطلع الصباح
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الاكثار من السقوط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ااااااااخ بس من راجي الفقع مرارتنا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*فعلا هناك اكثر من علامة استفهام 

كروجر يريد اشراك راجي وفي راسه راجي 2008 ولا تسعة ما عارف

المهم كروجر عنده امل في راجي 

لكن اغرب حاجة انه ما عاوز يفهم رغم انه شايف مستوى راجي وسقوطه وانانيته وجريه بدون فائدة 

راجي فقد اهم ميزة كانت عنده زمان (الاحتفاظ بالكرة وحمايتها ) الجن الازرق ما كان بقدر ياخذ الكورة منه 

راجي فقد ميزة الانطلاق والتهديف والمراوغة التي كانت تميزه بصورة واضحة 

راجي سلبياته اكثر من ايجابياته 

وكروجر لسه مأمل راجي يعود ويعدل الصورة 

وده كله على حساب لاعبين افضل منه وافيد منه وهم كثر 

فيصل موسى ، الباشا ، حتى سعيد سيكون افضل بل حسن كمال سيكون اجمل وافيد من راجي 

واصل يا احمر الحكاية لازم وراها سر وسر كبير كمان
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*ما دام ابراهومة رايو ماشي على كروجر .... مصيبتنا كبيييييرة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*والله انا خوفى بكره تقولوا علاقة ابراهومه بالمرمى شنو..اصلو المرمى متواجد فى كل مباراه!


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

والله انا خوفى بكره تقولوا علاقة ابراهومه بالمرمى شنو..اصلو المرمى متواجد فى كل مباراه!





ههههههههههههه
يا سامرين ربنا عرفوه بالعقل 
والناس كلها شايفة مستوى راجي في النازل وفي اكثر من مباراة للزعيم 
والسؤال المطروح :
لماذا يصر كروجر على بقاء راجي رغم عدم فائدته في الفريق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مع الاحترام لكل صاحب راى ولكن راجى بالامس كان افضل من الكثير من لاعبى الزعيم امثال :باسكال و بلة وامير كمال وحتى كلاتشى فقد كان راجى اللاعب الوحيد الذى كان يطلع وينزل مع الكورة رغم الانانية فى فرصة هدف فى الشوط الثانى وراجى فى مباراة الامس كان اللاعب رقم 3 بعد اكرم والوفى فى رايى المتواضع
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*راجي اكبر علة في المريخ وفي كل المباريات التي اداها بعد رجوعه من الاصابة 

لن ندفن رؤوسنا في الرمال ونغض الطرف عن الحقيقة 

لو جلس راجي في الكنبة مباراة واحدة فان شكل المريخ سيتغير كليا 

هذا ليس راينا وحدنا بل هو المنطق بعينه 

لكن اصرار كروجر على الدفع براجي على حساب لاعبين مؤثرين في الفريق امثال الباشا 
كان وما يزال نقطة سوداء في خطة كروجر الفنية في المباريات
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

مع الاحترام لكل صاحب راى ولكن راجى بالامس كان افضل من الكثير من لاعبى الزعيم امثال :باسكال و بلة وامير كمال وحتى كلاتشى فقد كان راجى اللاعب الوحيد الذى كان يطلع وينزل مع الكورة رغم الانانية فى فرصة هدف فى الشوط الثانى وراجى فى مباراة الامس كان اللاعب رقم 3 بعد اكرم والوفى فى رايى المتواضع



مع احترامنا لك اخي احمد فان راجي كان عالة كبيرة في خط وسط المريخ وتقريبا اغلب الكرات التي استلمها راجي كان تصرفه فيها بصورة غريبة فالسقوط والانانية والجري بالكرة بدون فائدة كانت سمة ملازمة لراجي والكل شاهد ذلك .
راجي فقد ميزات عديدة ومازال يواصل التوهان والبقاء في التشكيل دون تشكيل الخطورة المطلوبة 
المساعدة في عمليات النزول والطلوع يمكن ان يقوم بها اي لاعب فهل كان المطلوب من راجي ان ينزل ويطلع مع الهجمة فقط ؟؟؟؟
راجي لاعب وسط مهاجم وقوي وصاحب فنيات عالية لكن للاسف فقد الكثير من هذه الميزات واصبحت فعاليته ضعيفة في الخط الامامي 
السقوط وسط اللاعبين ومحاولة ادعاء المخالفة معه لا تعن الا شئيا واحدا 
ان اللاعب اصبح عاجز عن تقديم ما كان يقدمه ويحاول اللعب ولكن فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه 
الملاحظ ايضا ايضا انه بخروج راجي عبد العاطي يتحسن اداء المريخ في وسط الميدان 
والملاحظ ايضا بوجود الباشا في الوسط المتقدم يتحسن اداء المريخ ايضا علما بان الباشا اكثر فعالية من راجي 
والكثير من المباريات التي اداها المريخ تبرهن وتدلل على ذلك 
بل ان فيصل موسى افضل منه بكثير رغم البطء الذي يلازمه لكن فيصل صاحب فنيات ومهارات عالية ويستطيع ان يصنع اهداف وتمريرات بينية رائعة 
فيصل اطلق باص رائع لاوليفيه كاد ان يحرز منه هدف في حين راجي وطوال المدة التي بقي فيها في تشكيلة الزعيم لم يفتح الله عليه بتمريرة واحدة للامام 
راجي ولد لعاب وحريف وقوي ونتمنى رؤيته بشعار المريخ عندما يكون في افضل حالاته لكن مستواه الحالي لا يؤهله اللعب في تشكيلة الاحمر الحالية 
وجود اكثر من لاعب افضل من راجي ويستطيع ان يؤدي افضل منه اوجد اكثر من علامة استفهام في كل مباريات المريخ الماضية !!!!
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الله المستعان
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ااااااااخ بس من راجي الفقع مرارتنا







المشكلة ما خلَا لينا مرارة تتفقع
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انتوا عينكم في الفيل وتطعنو في ضلو
خليكم من راجي هيثم مصطفى عمل شنو
حركتو تقيلة االكورة بتتقطع منو بكل سهولة اقل هبشة يقع
بصراحة علة المريخ في هيثم واجي
*

----------


## زول هناك

*راجي علامة استفهام يسأل عنها ابراهومة 
وكروجر لا يقيم مجهود عناصره وتلك مشكلة كبري 
الجري ساااااي ما بجيب نجومية 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مصير راجى مصير سفارى
صرفوا عليه من قبل صرف الجن
وفى النهاية
BIG ZERO


وداعا" رااااااااااجى
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*[QUOTE=احمد الحلفاوى;606108]مع الاحترام لكل صاحب راى ولكن راجى بالامس كان افضل من الكثير من لاعبى الزعيم امثال :باسكال و بلة وامير كمال وحتى كلاتشى فقد كان راجى اللاعب الوحيد الذى كان يطلع وينزل مع الكورة رغم الانانية فى فرصة هدف فى الشوط الثانى وراجى فى مباراة الامس كان اللاعب رقم 3 بعد اكرم والوفى فى رايى المتواضع[/QUOTE
2222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﺳﻠﺒﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ايجابياته
ولياقته دائما غير مكتملة
ويكثر كثيرا من الوقوع وضياع الكرة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*[QUOTE=مريخي معاصر;606170]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

مع الاحترام لكل صاحب راى ولكن راجى بالامس كان افضل من الكثير من لاعبى الزعيم امثال :باسكال و بلة وامير كمال وحتى كلاتشى فقد كان راجى اللاعب الوحيد الذى كان يطلع وينزل مع الكورة رغم الانانية فى فرصة هدف فى الشوط الثانى وراجى فى مباراة الامس كان اللاعب رقم 3 بعد اكرم والوفى فى رايى المتواضع[/QUOTE
2222222222222222222222





بقينا ما فاهمين يا اخى بالرغم من ان راجى كان مجتهدا فى هذه المباراه ولكن السياط تنهال عليه بالرغم من ان هنالك لاعبين كثر كانوا اسوأ من راجى بمراحل !!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*يحلنا الله من راجي ده اعوذب الله لاعب يرفع الضغط عديل ياخي زول مابيقدر يحافظ ويحمي نفسوا ده لاعب كورة ده 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

صاحبه 

ولا بيناتهم مصلحة عمل 

ولا بطلع معاه

عاوز تقول شنو يا احمر 

فتوا لينا سريع 

انداح 
اخرج المكنون وخلينا نرتاح 

قبل ان يطلع الصباح



لك التحية استاذ نادر 
سننظر الي الامر من وجهة النظر 
مابين راجي وابراهومه هو مابين الوالي وابراهومه 
..
البعره تدل علي البعير والسير يدل علي المسير 
ليس هناك شي مكنون ما هو مستوي راجي وما هو سر تالقه حتي يقحم 
اليس بديله افضل منه مليون مره هل توجد علاقه بين مستوي احمد الباشا وراجي 
الم يقدم الباشا كبش فداء ليشارك بالطرف الايمن في مباراة الهلال كي يخسر المريخ ونكره الباشا 
..
نحن لسنا سسذج انها سياسة ابراهومه التفريق وزرع الشلليات وسط اللاعبين انها سياسة احراق واعدام موهبه 
الباشا حاليا يقدم افضل مستويات والمعروف ان الباشا يميل ع الاجناب وهو يخفف الضغط علي هيثم مصطفي ويحول لعب المريخ الي هجومي بحت 
وخاص اذا كان في المقدمه كلتشي الذي يتفاهم مع الباشا ويكون علي الجانب الاخر الثانئيه الرائعه بين رمضان عجب اوليفيه ولكن ابراهومه يقتل المريخ  بسياسة الخيار والفقوس
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ااااااااخ بس من راجي الفقع مرارتنا




فقع المراره وبس 
دا جاب للاستاذ الصادق المصران والقولون والمراره ورفع ليهو الضغط وعمل ليهو صداع دائم مع ابراهومه 
وخلي عمنا حامد يشتري خمس علبة بندول وعشرة اكسترا وصندوقين ريفو وثلاثه صناديق موفي ناك والله بقي صديليه متحركه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

فعلا هناك اكثر من علامة استفهام 

كروجر يريد اشراك راجي وفي راسه راجي 2008 ولا تسعة ما عارف

المهم كروجر عنده امل في راجي 

لكن اغرب حاجة انه ما عاوز يفهم رغم انه شايف مستوى راجي وسقوطه وانانيته وجريه بدون فائدة 

راجي فقد اهم ميزة كانت عنده زمان (الاحتفاظ بالكرة وحمايتها ) الجن الازرق ما كان بقدر ياخذ الكورة منه 

راجي فقد ميزة الانطلاق والتهديف والمراوغة التي كانت تميزه بصورة واضحة 

راجي سلبياته اكثر من ايجابياته 

وكروجر لسه مأمل راجي يعود ويعدل الصورة 

وده كله على حساب لاعبين افضل منه وافيد منه وهم كثر 

فيصل موسى ، الباشا ، حتى سعيد سيكون افضل بل حسن كمال سيكون اجمل وافيد من راجي 

واصل يا احمر الحكاية لازم وراها سر وسر كبير كمان



ليس كروجر هو من يشرك راجي 
وانما من المعلومات التي تاتيه من ابراهومه 
والتقرير الفني لابراهومه وكيف خدع ابراهومه كروجر كي يسقط الباشا من حساباته 
باشراكه كظهير ايمن والكل يعلم ان الباشا ليس له القوة في الادوار الدفاعيه وان الباشا لاعب حر مثل راجي 
...
المريخ له افضل خط دفاع وبعد ان كسبنا علي جعفر يمكن اشراك ضفر معه وفي الاطراف الطاهر الحاج وغاندي 
وفي المحور بسكال الذي يساند الدفاع والباشا الذي يساند الهجوم وفي الوسط فيصل موسي مع رمضان عجب ثم كلتشي واليفيه 
..
بالله بهذا التشكيل هل يمكن ان يهزم المريخ من اي فريق ولكن هو ابراهومه الذي تهمه المصالح الشخصيه والحوافز وتقسيمها ونيكل الكعهكه الكبيره
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

ما دام ابراهومة رايو ماشي على كروجر .... مصيبتنا كبيييييرة



منتظرين الجمهور 
يفعل ما يفعله كل مره مره مع ابراهومه 
لكن هذه المره ليست بالالفاظ وانما سيكون تاثيرها قوي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بعد تنتهي من راجي شوف لينا مابين الباشا وابراهومه 
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ابراهومة   يااحمر  حالف  مايفوت  الا  مع   البشير---زمان قنعنا وسكتنا  وطرشقنا
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

والله انا خوفى بكره تقولوا علاقة ابراهومه بالمرمى شنو..اصلو المرمى متواجد فى كل مباراه!





سلام يا دكتوره 
مع احترامي الكامل لك 
ورغم انك قلت الكلام بصوره ساخره الا ان هذا هو عين الحقيقه 
ودا موضوع عادي ممكن يحصل من ابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

مع الاحترام لكل صاحب راى ولكن راجى بالامس كان افضل من الكثير من لاعبى الزعيم امثال :باسكال و بلة وامير كمال وحتى كلاتشى فقد كان راجى اللاعب الوحيد الذى كان يطلع وينزل مع الكورة رغم الانانية فى فرصة هدف فى الشوط الثانى وراجى فى مباراة الامس كان اللاعب رقم 3 بعد اكرم والوفى فى رايى المتواضع



اين الافضليه يا استاذ احمد 
انظر للمشاركة رقم 2 في هذا البوست وستري الافضليه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

راجي اكبر علة في المريخ وفي كل المباريات التي اداها بعد رجوعه من الاصابة 

لن ندفن رؤوسنا في الرمال ونغض الطرف عن الحقيقة 

لو جلس راجي في الكنبة مباراة واحدة فان شكل المريخ سيتغير كليا 

هذا ليس راينا وحدنا بل هو المنطق بعينه 

لكن اصرار كروجر على الدفع براجي على حساب لاعبين مؤثرين في الفريق امثال الباشا 
كان وما يزال نقطة سوداء في خطة كروجر الفنية في المباريات



اصبت الحقيقه 
ولكن اشراك راجي هو بسبب ابراهومه 
وكما اسلفنا هو عمل محرقه للباشا في الطرف اليمين 
وان راجي هو الافضل وبذا يكون كروجر يعمل مقارنه ويعتقد ان راجي هو الافضل 
وبذا ابتلع الجنرال الطعم
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*بما أن الجميع أجمع على تميز راجي وإمكانيات العالية مع ملاحظة تحسن في أداءه من مباراة لأخرى وليعود لمستواه لازم يشارك لأن راجي يمتلك أشياء غير موجودة في أغلب لاعبي الفريق مثل طلب الكرة من الزميل والإستلام السليم والمحافظة على الكرة والتحرك الطولي في إتجاه المرمى والتهديف بالقدمين والرأس . مثلا في مباراة الهلال عندو محاولتين في القائم بالرأس وبرضو عندو شجاعة وثقة في نفسو عكس بعض لاعبي الفريق لدرجة بيدسوا من البص لذا نرجو الصبر على راجي وما في داعي للهجوم المتواصل عليه في المنتديات لأن غالبية اللاعيبة بيتابعوا ما يكتب عنهم وبدل نكون ليهم عون وسند نكون سلاح مدمر أكثر من خصومنا !!!!!!! 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الله المستعان



والله يا مورتا 
ربنا بس يصبرنا 
+ 
اه وينك وين ايامك والله زعلان منك 
لا تلفون ولا الو وعلينا بتسالوا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

انتوا عينكم في الفيل وتطعنو في ضلو
خليكم من راجي هيثم مصطفى عمل شنو
حركتو تقيلة االكورة بتتقطع منو بكل سهولة اقل هبشة يقع
بصراحة علة المريخ في هيثم واجي



الاستاذ ماجد 
تحيه واشواق 
يا حبيب لا يمكن عقد المقارنه بين راجي وهيثم 
وهناء تصعب المقارنه ولكن هيثم ليس هو لاعب صاحب مجهود او مطلوب منه فتح اللعب والتحرك 
هيثم مطلوب منه صنع الاهداف وهيثم ينظم ويفتح اللعب ولكن انا معك انا قلنا المفاضله بين هيثم وفيصل موسي فساضرب لك تعظيم سلام 
ولكن سوف ننزل الي رغبتك هيثم يستلم ويمرر الكره ويدافع اكثر من راجي ولاتخرج منه تمريرات تذهب الي الخصم كما يفعل راجي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

المشكلة ما خلَا لينا مرارة تتفقع



عمنا حامد مشتاقين 
خلاص كل مباراة للمريخ طالما ابراهومه يشرك راجي 
 اقترح عليك ان تحضر المباراة ومعك كل معدات المرض (حبوب انبوب اكسجين ومسكنات الخ..)
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

راجي علامة استفهام يسأل عنها ابراهومة 
وكروجر لا يقيم مجهود عناصره وتلك مشكلة كبري 
الجري ساااااي ما بجيب نجومية 



دي كل الحقيقه يا حبيب بنظره ثاقبه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

مصير راجى مصير سفارى
صرفوا عليه من قبل صرف الجن
وفى النهاية
BIG ZERO


وداعا" رااااااااااجى



سلامات يا دكتور 
ومشتااااااااااااااااقين كتير 
يعجبني دوما انك تعقد مقارنات ةتعطي نتائج مباشرة 
وهي ان راجي صففففففففرررررر كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﺳﻠﺒﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ايجابياته
ولياقته دائما غير مكتملة
ويكثر كثيرا من الوقوع وضياع الكرة



والله يا الدلميت 
الراجل كمان يشيل الكره ويذهب نحو سيقان اللاعبين 
ويراوغ ويلف ويدور لما يقع او تقلع منه الكره انسب مكان له الكنبه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

يحلنا الله من راجي ده اعوذب الله لاعب يرفع الضغط عديل ياخي زول مابيقدر يحافظ ويحمي نفسوا ده لاعب كورة ده 



الحبيب عباس 
تحيه واشواق ومشتاااقيييين يا ابوميرغني 
والله لخصت العله وجبتها مباشرة وهي السقوط لما الواحد يوم يسقط من عمائل راجي وابراهومه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

بعد تنتهي من راجي شوف لينا مابين الباشا وابراهومه 



هههههههه
والله انت معلم عدييييييل 
بس العلاقه انو راجي بالنسبه لابراهومه برنامج 
اما الباشا فهو يتعبر فايروس 
+ 
مسكولات نشحدك ليها
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

ابراهومة   يااحمر  حالف  مايفوت  الا  مع   البشير---زمان قنعنا وسكتنا  وطرشقنا




الاستاذ القامه الصادق 
نناشدك ونعرف انك علي صله باولي الامر في المريخ 
قدم لهم النصح نيابه عنا او حليهم الي ما يكتب عن ابراهومه وما يفعله بنا رفقاً بنا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عوض حبشي
					

بما أن الجميع أجمع على تميز راجي وإمكانيات العالية مع ملاحظة تحسن في أداءه من مباراة لأخرى وليعود لمستواه لازم يشارك لأن راجي يمتلك أشياء غير موجودة في أغلب لاعبي الفريق مثل طلب الكرة من الزميل والإستلام السليم والمحافظة على الكرة والتحرك الطولي في إتجاه المرمى والتهديف بالقدمين والرأس . مثلا في مباراة الهلال عندو محاولتين في القائم بالرأس وبرضو عندو شجاعة وثقة في نفسو عكس بعض لاعبي الفريق لدرجة بيدسوا من البص لذا نرجو الصبر على راجي وما في داعي للهجوم المتواصل عليه في المنتديات لأن غالبية اللاعيبة بيتابعوا ما يكتب عنهم وبدل نكون ليهم عون وسند نكون سلاح مدمر أكثر من خصومنا !!!!!!! 



الغالي محمد عوض 
نعم راجي كانا نعده من الاسلحه الفتاكه 
لكن راجي بعد الاصابه فقد هذا البريق وريثما يعود مكانه الطبيعي دكة البدلاء 
وحتي يرجع الي مستواه او يطاله صوت الشطب لاننا لا نلعب بالتاريخ نحن نلعب بالحاضر
                        	*

----------

